# Eclipse kleine Frage



## techdevil (23. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

blöde Frage, aber:

Wenn ich in Eclipse über File -> Open File... eine *.java sourcecode datei öffne.
Wie kann ich diese dann in einem Project speichern?????:L


----------



## ARadauer (23. Mrz 2010)

File -> Save As ????


----------



## techdevil (23. Mrz 2010)

Naja dann kann ich es irgendwo auf meiner Platte speichern, aber es taucht nicht im Project Explorer auf...


----------



## U2nt (24. Mrz 2010)

Such dir ein Projekt aus wo du die Datei reintuen willst, gehst in den Workspace des Projekts, fügst die Datei in den "src"-Ordner des Projekts und öffnest eclipse neu.

ODER:
Du erstellst mit eclipse eine neue "Java Class" gehst in die Datei die du rüberkopieren willst (z.B. mit einem einfach Editor), drückst Strg + A (Alles makieren), dann Strg + C (Ausgewähltes Kopieren) gehst wieder auf eclipse fügst es in die eben erstellte Class ein (z.B. mit Strg + V) und speicherst es (Strg + S)

ERSTE METHODE ist besser wenn du mehrere Dateien in einem porject ham willst.


----------



## techdevil (24. Mrz 2010)

Ok... Hat das nen Grund, warum das nicht einfacher geht ?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mrz 2010)

techdevil hat gesagt.:


> Ok... Hat das nen Grund, warum das nicht einfacher geht ?



Weil Eclipse nicht wie ein Notepad funktioniert. Es ist unüblich Dateien von 'aussen' zu öffnen, alles liegt von anfang an im Workspace.


----------

